# TDF "BAN" thread



## Alok (Feb 29, 2012)

Hey guys !
I noticed many user having *banned* as their sig.

post here your ban record, reason and duration.
And this thread is meant only for fun, don't take in wrong way, please.

Here's mine=

*Times banned* - never
*reason* - probably i don't troll !
*duration* - N/A.


----------



## Rishab2oo (Feb 29, 2012)

I haven't been banned till now. Maybe in future I do some crap


----------



## ico (Feb 29, 2012)

*Times banned -* 3
*Reason -* Self-requested. Troll. Self-requested.
*Duraction -* 1 month. 3 days. 1 month.


----------



## buddyram (Feb 29, 2012)

not yet though.........lets c in the future


----------



## thetechfreak (Feb 29, 2012)

Times banned- 3
Reason- Spamming, Spamming, Self Requested
Duration- Total around 10-15 days I think. 

Btw spamming isn't advertising. Its because of posting useless things


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Feb 29, 2012)

Times Miserabled: 1,Times Banned: 2.

Reasons: Miserabled for posting something in Pakistan discussion thread. Banned once for trolling sunny and the another ban is a self requested one.

Duration: Miserabled for 3 days.  Banned for 2 and 20days respectively.


----------



## clmlbx (Feb 29, 2012)

ha with this thread open , I think even I need to get Ban to have that Badge of honour LOL


----------



## asingh (Feb 29, 2012)

ico said:


> *Times banned -* 3
> *Reason -* Self-requested. Troll. Self-requested.
> *Duraction -* 1 month. 3 days. 1 month.



Ya, once Raabo banned you and Raahim. That time we all were not MODs. He he. Some football stuff.



vamsi_krishna said:


> Times Miserabled: 1,Times Banned: 2.
> 
> Reasons: Miserabled for posting something in Pakistan discussion thread. Banned once for trolling sunny and the another ban is a self requested one.
> 
> Duration: Miserabled for 3 days.  Banned for 2 and 20days respectively.



I banned you once...!


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Feb 29, 2012)

Not banned yet.


----------



## abhidev (Feb 29, 2012)

a noob question...how do you know if you ever have been banned??


----------



## thetechfreak (Feb 29, 2012)

abhidev said:


> a noob question...how do you know if you ever have been banned??



When you login, you get this 
*i.imgur.com/nm3bv.jpg


----------



## fun2sh (Feb 29, 2012)

i know a big secret here whcih lead to a big fight here on forum probably 3 yrs back. if i reveal the secret i dont know wat ppl will get banned  
Cause i know the mastermind behind that fight


----------



## Faun (Feb 29, 2012)

When I was banned, I got redirected to some wikipedia page of some word like fool or idiot.


----------



## Alok (Feb 29, 2012)

asingh said:


> Ya, once Raabo banned you and Raahim. That time we all were not MODs. He he. Some football stuff.



i though ico is born admin.



asingh said:


> I banned you once...!


----------



## revolt (Feb 29, 2012)

*Total times banned*:-2

*Reason*:-Ist time i showed tdf its quality or flaws in a practiacl way.They requested me to stop trolling as i had mentioned in one of the posts that i learned this quality from this forum only.
2nd I was right they were wrong.Law is blind so are some people.Wrong guys outnumbered and they had to ban me.

I dont care and I still dont like those members.


----------



## Alok (Feb 29, 2012)

thetechfreak said:


> Times banned- 3
> Reason- Spamming, Spamming, Self Requested
> Duration- Total around 10-15 days I think.
> 
> Btw spamming isn't advertising. Its because of posting useless things



it was you whom i noticed with a "banned" sig. , for the first time.


----------



## asingh (Feb 29, 2012)

Faun said:


> When I was banned, I got redirected to some wikipedia page of some word like fool or idiot.



That is MISERABLED.


----------



## tkin (Feb 29, 2012)

Never got banned once, need to troll MOAR.


----------



## Alok (Feb 29, 2012)

Faun said:


> When I was banned, I got redirected to some wikipedia page of some word like fool or idiot.



 i was not aware about such ban.


----------



## theserpent (Feb 29, 2012)

Never got banned,Have to be carefull

btw,why do anyone request to get banned


----------



## revolt (Feb 29, 2012)

Faun said:


> When I was banned, I got redirected to some wikipedia page of some word like fool or idiot.



i would like to meet that mod and congratulate him.


----------



## Krow (Feb 29, 2012)

serpent16 said:


> Never got banned,Have to be carefull
> 
> btw,why do anyone request to get banned



To stay away from forum for studies, etc. Crude way of doing things. Self control works better.

I've banned quite a lot. I regret not banning some more people.  That will change in the coming days.


----------



## vickybat (Feb 29, 2012)

*Times banned *- once
*Reason*- used harsh language (don't remember)
*Duration*- 2-3 days i guess


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Feb 29, 2012)

tkin said:


> Never got banned once, need to troll MOAR.



yup... let the TROLLING start...i need to pop my cherry..


----------



## TheLetterD (Feb 29, 2012)

What is a Self Requested Ban?
Oh lord, please ban me till the 13th
I need to score well to get the Xperia U
Ive been using my helper's black and white cellphone for the past *6 MONTHS*
HELP PLEASE.


----------



## tkin (Feb 29, 2012)

TheLetterD said:


> What is a Self Requested Ban?


The thing you do if you cannot control yourself before exams, I requested dad to hide my PC power cable before 12th, else would have failed for sure


----------



## harryneopotter (Feb 29, 2012)

no ban till date.....wat a shame ..apparently !


----------



## red dragon (Feb 29, 2012)

My ip was banned for more than 6 months,never understood why.
I couldn't log in from home,but allowed to log in from elsewhere.
AFICR never flamed /spammed here.

Sent from Galaxy S2


----------



## Skud (Feb 29, 2012)

Never was, never will. 

I can take a break on my own. Actually was away for years for various reasons before making a comeback last April. Having a good time since then, the forum was never this good.


----------



## ico (Feb 29, 2012)

red dragon said:


> My ip was banned for more than 6 months,never understood why.
> I couldn't log in from home,but allowed to log in from elsewhere.
> AFICR never flamed /spammed here.
> 
> Sent from Galaxy S2


Should have contacted me with the IP mentioned. I guess everyone knows my mail? 

It must have been a tragedy in my anti-spam IP range banning spree. We get a lot of spam.



fun2sh said:


> i know a big secret here whcih lead to a big fight here on forum probably 3 yrs back. if i reveal the secret i dont know wat ppl will get banned
> Cause i know the mastermind behind that fight


eggman vs. drgrudge saga. 

Oh_look_I'm_banned


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Feb 29, 2012)

Not sure but i think i was banned once for 1day, Dont know why i was banned.





revolt said:


> *Total times banned*:-2
> 
> *Reason*:-Ist time i showed tdf its quality or flaws in a practiacl way.They requested me to stop trolling as i had mentioned in one of the posts that i learned this quality from this forum only.
> 2nd I was right they were wrong.Law is blind so are some people.Wrong guys outnumbered and they had to ban me.
> ...




/facepalm


----------



## fun2sh (Feb 29, 2012)

ico said:


> Should have contacted me with the IP mentioned. I guess everyone knows my mail?
> 
> It must have been a tragedy in my anti-spam IP range banning spree. We get a lot of spam.
> 
> ...



omg u remeber that? i myslef didnt remember wat was the thread. lol

Can u point me out to that thread. want to relive the history


----------



## tkin (Feb 29, 2012)

fun2sh said:


> omg u remeber that? i myslef didnt remember wat was the thread. lol
> 
> Can u point me out to that thread. want to relive the history


Me too, want that thread.


----------



## fun2sh (Feb 29, 2012)

tkin said:


> Me too, want that thread.



Actually there are 3 to 4 threads of that kind. and the same person/group for that fight


----------



## Faun (Feb 29, 2012)

asingh said:


> That is MISERABLED.



Which one is worse ? Banned or miserabled ?


----------



## mitraark (Feb 29, 2012)

Never got banned here , once got a warning which said stop bumping old threads , i said i was bored and my posts were not spam, they were constructive statements, so it was Ok.

Got banned in another forum kbecause i wrote a tutorial on how to automate downloads for BSNL 500C Connections and they said i advertised BSNL


----------



## thetechfreak (Feb 29, 2012)

fun2sh said:


> Actually there are 3 to 4 threads of that kind. and the same person/group for that fight



the historical things of TDF gave us good reminders of past


----------



## pramudit (Feb 29, 2012)

havent got a ban yet...
but i would like to request a ban till 4march 2012 midnite for exam reason.....
date fully specified so that you dont ban me till some unknown year....


----------



## fun2sh (Feb 29, 2012)

pramudit said:


> havent got a ban yet...
> but i would like to request a ban till 4march 2012 midnite for exam reason.....
> date fully specified so that you dont ban me till some unknown year....



Same was our case during college days. we als used to think to request for ban during exam time, but we never did


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Feb 29, 2012)

hmm not yet.


----------



## revolt (Feb 29, 2012)

gopi_vbboy said:


> Not sure but i think i was banned once for 1day, Dont know why i was banned.
> 
> /facepalm



Some people here dont like me because of my straightforwardness.


----------



## Alok (Feb 29, 2012)

revolt said:


> Some people here dont like me because of my straightforwardness.



hey its forum , you are free to speak anything keeping yourself within rules. Don't care or even think who like or not !


----------



## Tenida (Feb 29, 2012)

*Times banned*-1
*Reason*-Insulted Other Member
*Duration*- 5 days or so.


----------



## Cilus (Feb 29, 2012)

I was never banned before becoming a Mod and after becoming one never banned anyone till now. Plz somebody start trolling and use harsh language and then PM me so I can open my copy.


----------



## fun2sh (Feb 29, 2012)

Cilus dont be jealous. it rhymes.


----------



## sukesh1090 (Feb 29, 2012)

looks like who ever got banned are becoming mods.so get set go.
btw was never banned hope will never get.though got a warning PM from asing in the beginning days of mine in forum and actually it was the first PM i got and i was really happy even though  it was a warning


----------



## revolt (Feb 29, 2012)

^^Asingh is strange and funny.

But he is a good mod.


----------



## Alok (Feb 29, 2012)

I only got some PMs by Krow to change my weird sig. I hope 'll never give him chance.


----------



## RCuber (Feb 29, 2012)

I think I got banned on request once. and two times I requested a ban for my office IP.


----------



## coderunknown (Feb 29, 2012)

banned many spammers but i don't remember banning any regular member. mostly a warning does the work. was never banned also


----------



## Piyush (Feb 29, 2012)

not banned yet



Faun said:


> Which one is worse ? Banned or miserabled ?


Et tu brute?


----------



## Sarath (Feb 29, 2012)

google threw up this > *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/822654-post.html

curious


----------



## Rockstar11 (Feb 29, 2012)

serpent16 said:


> why do anyone request to get banned



becouse that time thinkdigit was really addicted forum.....

@topic
not banned yet


----------



## Krow (Mar 1, 2012)

I think this is a well moderated forum now. Lots of good mods around. I mean we have both strict and lenient mods.

You won't find many other forums where mods don't behave as if they rule the roost.


----------



## Zangetsu (Mar 1, 2012)

*No of times Banned:* 0
but I got 3 infractions (expired long back)...

I have seen other forums where Mods/Admins are very very strict..
atleast TDF is very good


----------



## MyGeekTips (Mar 1, 2012)

Times banned - once (Just got back from ban)
Reason- used harsh language & name calling
Duration- 3 days


----------



## fun2sh (Mar 1, 2012)

Sarath said:


> google threw up this > *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/822654-post.html
> 
> curious



aaah that was epic. But, i was searching the shaloo_sharma tragedy case with Harry da puttar Plot Revealed


----------



## puli44 (Mar 1, 2012)

still no ban yet


----------



## ico (Mar 1, 2012)

fun2sh said:


> aaah that was epic. But, i was searching the shaloo_sharma tragedy case with Harry da puttar Plot Revealed


Shalu_Sharma's "kaand" in the Deathly Hallows thread was deleted.


----------



## fun2sh (Mar 1, 2012)

ico said:


> Shalu_Sharma's "kaand" in the Deathly Hallows thread was deleted.



That is sad  i m missing that thread.


----------



## eggman (Mar 1, 2012)

Ya..hehe..I was banned for two days by drgrudge.
Then he left the forum. 

#likeaboss



ico said:


> Shalu_Sharma's "kaand" in the Deathly Hallows thread was deleted.




I was the guy Dark_Side_Of_The_Moon, who basically opened the Pandora box. 
Now don't ask me how I knew that Guy's (Ashwin Sharma) TDF password  
Hehe....seems like I've been the originator of Many controversies in TDF !!


----------



## ico (Mar 1, 2012)

eggman said:


> Ya..hehe..I was banned for two days by drgrudge.
> Then he left the forum.
> 
> #likeaboss
> ...


Quiz_Master


----------



## eggman (Mar 1, 2012)

Ya...his Id was Quiz_master...and his real name was Ashwin Sharma . 
His password was 



Spoiler



ilushalu


  and then he would interact with this "female" member Shalu_Sharma. 

It was all fine, until they/he revealed the Plot from the story before the release date.


----------



## Alok (Mar 1, 2012)

looks like a lot of secret here.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Mar 1, 2012)

fun2sh said:


> That is sad  i m missing that thread.



You remember vamsi's sis thread ?  Most epic thread 




Kola2842 said:


> looks like a lot of secret here.



yeah


----------



## jasku (Mar 1, 2012)

Nice thread.

I was banned for a couple days by 'Kniwor' (not sure if he is still around)

Was banned for something really silly I said in the football channel!


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Mar 1, 2012)

Most of the fun threads usually get deleted or locked.


----------



## jasku (Mar 1, 2012)

Yea, I think this forum is relatively stricter than other.


----------



## Faun (Mar 1, 2012)

^^compared to facepunch, yes


----------



## ico (Mar 1, 2012)

jasku said:


> Was banned for something really silly I said in the football channel!


yea, I remember what you said. lol.



jasku said:


> Yea, I think this forum is relatively stricter than other.


haha, it isn't.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Mar 1, 2012)

ico said:


> yea, I remember what you said. lol.



Care to share?


----------



## ico (Mar 1, 2012)

Faun said:


> ^^compared to facepunch, yes


yes.. 



dashing.sujay said:


> Care to share?


lol..something related to Liverpool and .....


----------



## dashing.sujay (Mar 1, 2012)

^


----------



## Skud (Mar 1, 2012)

Which TGl2ZXJwb29s, the fan or the club?


----------



## ico (Mar 1, 2012)

club.


----------



## $$Lionking$$ (Mar 1, 2012)

Times banned - Not banned yet.
Reason - Weak trolling skills! 
duration - N/A.

I have 2points in infractions though!


----------



## Skud (Mar 1, 2012)

Guess those were courtesy of my upgrade thread.


----------



## sukant (Mar 1, 2012)

Never got banned but i remember one thing looking at that csk thread , in a CS 1.6 server there came a guy named justin mailer or smthing , i told good you did not write justin beiber , than i got a message from the admin saying why what would happen if he had justin beiber as name , i said he would become gay ,admin turned out to be a Justin beiber fan and kicked me out of server :O


----------



## dashing.sujay (Mar 1, 2012)

ico said:


> yes..
> 
> 
> lol..something related to Liverpool and .....



Got it. 



Spoiler



I didn't decode it before you deleted, thanks to luck original post was still open in another tab 





sukant said:


> Never got banned but i remember one thing looking at that csk thread , in a CS 1.6 server there came a guy named justin mailer or smthing , i told good you did not write justin beiber , than i got a message from the admin saying why what would happen if he had justin beiber as name , i said he would become gay ,admin turned out to be a Justin beiber fan and kicked me out of server :O



Most CS server rcons act like nazis


----------



## pramudit (Mar 1, 2012)

luks like much happened earlier...
can we again have that thread so that new members can enjoy.....


----------



## $$Lionking$$ (Mar 1, 2012)

Skud said:


> Guess those were courtesy of my upgrade thread.



Hahaha.. Actually that is why Tenida got banned.. lol!  

He then reported something mean i wrote to some1 else and got me a 2 point infraction.


----------



## tkin (Mar 1, 2012)

sukant said:


> Never got banned but i remember one thing looking at that csk thread , in a CS 1.6 server there came a guy named justin mailer or smthing , i told good you did not write justin beiber , than i got a message from the admin saying why what would happen if he had justin beiber as name , i said he would become gay ,admin turned out to be a Justin beiber fan and kicked me out of server :O


Meh, I think admin was a sissy girl, or gay, that's the only possible outcome of a justin biebar fan.


----------



## Skud (Mar 1, 2012)

tkin said:


> Meh, I think admin was a sissy girl, or *gay*, that's the only possible outcome of a justin biebar fan.




This.


----------



## buddyram (Mar 1, 2012)

this thread seems to be quite interesting....many secrets are being revealed


----------



## Renny (Mar 1, 2012)

Was warned by mehulved an old mod for insulting him.


----------



## Skud (Mar 1, 2012)

never heard of him


----------



## doomgiver (Mar 1, 2012)

got banned once for using large letters and posting an angry marine picture with "censored" words 
i might have been banned another time, but i dont remember

5 days


----------



## jasku (Mar 1, 2012)

ico said:


> yea, I remember what you said. lol.
> 
> 
> haha, it isn't.




Do you seriously??...I honestly dont recall, but I must have abused Man Utd??......#%@#%#$%@#


----------



## ico (Mar 1, 2012)

jasku said:


> Do you seriously??...I honestly dont recall, but I must have abused Man Utd??......#%@#%#$%@#


well, it was Liverpool only.


----------



## RCuber (Mar 1, 2012)

Skud said:


> never heard of him



What!!!! you joined the same time as I did, so you must be familiar about the fanboy wars!!! Linux vs Windows


----------



## Skud (Mar 1, 2012)

Well, was on a dial-up then, that too when I was in my native place which is something like 6-7 days per month. To top it up was almost a silent _poster_.


----------



## revolt (Mar 1, 2012)

I forgot to mention i was banned for a month total.and amongst many one reason was that i showed my desire to give infractions to a certain mod.


----------



## ico (Mar 1, 2012)

As long as you are being funny, you're here. The moment you be a troublemaker, you get banned.  You had stopped being funny, so you got banned.


----------



## dibya_kol (Mar 1, 2012)

yet to face a banhammer, may be in future, who knows .. 
(u never can read a mods mind/thought) ..


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Mar 1, 2012)

ico said:


> As long as you are being funny, you're here. The moment you be a troublemaker, you get banned.  You had stopped being funny, so you got banned.



lol


----------



## dibya_kol (Mar 1, 2012)

revolt said:


> I forgot to mention i was banned for a month total.and amongst many one reason was that i showed my desire to give infractions to a certain mod.



Big lol ..


----------



## asingh (Mar 1, 2012)

Never been banned.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Mar 1, 2012)

asingh said:


> Never been banned.



Me too


----------



## revolt (Mar 1, 2012)

dibya_kol R u a girl by any chance?



ico said:


> As long as you are being funny, you're here. The moment you be a troublemaker, you get banned.  You had stopped being funny, so you got banned.


My reaction against any improper member will be the same.I am funny when it is required to be and not when its not.I give straight replies.

Anyways its good to see you guys have amped up your activities.Good job.

Btw It is said that every citizen is a cop without an uniform.But when that citizen tries to do something right he is put behind the bars saying he violated the law.
Fcked up idiotic people.


----------



## tkin (Mar 1, 2012)

krishnandu.sarkar said:


> Me too


Mods get banned?


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Mar 1, 2012)

Well, I was saying about before being a Mod


----------



## Skud (Mar 1, 2012)

Is it a criteria for being a mod?


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Mar 1, 2012)

lol..!! Ask ico


----------



## asingh (Mar 1, 2012)

revolt said:


> dibya_kol R u a girl by any chance?
> 
> 
> My reaction against any improper member will be the same.I am funny when it is required to be and not when its not.I give straight replies.
> ...



Revolt, this thread was meant of humor and light anecdotal posting. You are again treading a weird path, close to the owl-hoot. Do we really need this...? See what you wrote above, is it appropriate.


----------



## Sarath (Mar 1, 2012)

This thread is swelling up fast. So many under the BAN hammer


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Mar 2, 2012)

praka123 ban was epic
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/chit-chat/94630-omg-ridiculous.html

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/members/8149-3.html


----------



## $$Lionking$$ (Mar 2, 2012)

dibya_kol is a girl??!


----------



## sygeek (Mar 2, 2012)

This thread's been officially hijacked.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Mar 2, 2012)

Prelude to this thread.

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/chit-chat/110302-stories-ban-hur-d.html


----------

